# Best way to make smaller shoulders?



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 6, 2011)

Well I have pretty big shoulders. I was still wondering if there was anyone that knew a method that could shrink it a bit? &gt;_&lt; Thanks!


----------



## divadoll (Nov 6, 2011)

can't really shrink your skeletal structure.  You can de-emphasize them by the clothing you wear.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can't really shrink your skeletal structure.  You can de-emphasize them by the clothing you wear.


Well, ya. But I was just hoping there might be a way...


----------



## divadoll (Nov 8, 2011)

I like having broader shoulders, it makes for a nice silhouette.  Models have broader shoulders than hips.  Clothing hangs better.  This is also one of the reasons why drag queens look so good in women's clothing - broad shoulders/narrow hips.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 8, 2011)

Lol! Well I'm a guy. Going to be a girl of course. -__-"" ANYWAYS I don't think I like my big shoulders very much.... ;l. Like... all the dresses I wear doesn't look good with big shoulders.... T.T


----------



## divadoll (Nov 8, 2011)

IC  -  You gotta be a bit more specific so we can answer your questions properly.  

You can wear dresses that have padded hips, they will help with your proportions.  Maybe it's your upper arms that is throwing off proportions and not shoulders?  You can't really change certain aspects of yourself.  Many women (genetically XX) have larger upper arms as well, its not really something we can change, we just work around it and emphasize the features we like.


----------



## katana (Nov 8, 2011)

I have many friends who are TG or Crossdressers. A lot of men have the problem with their shoulders being very wide and looking a tad strange when wearing certain outfits.

An easy solution is to wear a cardigan or shoulder cover to conceal them. This can be done easily with a strappy dress and look quite cute. There are also a number of really cute long sleeve short dresses and 3/4 length sleved dresses, these always look fabulous on a guy.

Don't wear anything with shoulder pads, as it only emphasizes them. You can't really lose weight in certain spots, but perhaps toning up and lowering your overall body fat percentage would have some effect. (I'm not sure the way you look now, perhaps your small enough, it is only a suggestion)

Let us know if trying a few different outfits helps at all.

It is very difficult for a man to wear super revealing, "barely there" clothing and not look like a guy. A males body structure is quite different then a womans and generally quite larger.


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 8, 2011)

You can't shrink your shoulders but you can draw attention away from them.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh wow. I just noticed. I could just send a pic so you all know what I'm talking about. LOL! Ew. I hated this picture -__-"" I don't like the dress btw. It seems too old ._."" LOL!  But it was the only pic that I had of my back. Anyways it's---. Not sure if it's the shoulders or arms that are big. But I definately know somethings big ;l


----------



## divadoll (Nov 8, 2011)

Picture not found...could you please embed it into the thread using that icon to the left of the film strip??

I can't see it to do it for you.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay I fixed the Link.


----------



## katana (Nov 9, 2011)

From the photo is doesn't look like it is so much your shoulders as its your arms that look muscular.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From the photo is doesn't look like it is so much your shoulders as its your arms that look muscular.


 So it's more my arm? o.o. How do I make my arm smaller? XD LOL! I haven't excercised or did anything for a longgg time (4 yrs);l. No sports or anything. T.T


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 9, 2011)

The only thing you can do is see a doctor and ask for female hormones so you don't have as much muscle mass.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 9, 2011)

A strict diet can help out too.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only thing you can do is see a doctor and ask for female hormones so you don't have as much muscle mass.


I was for only like... 5 months until my parents found out... ;l



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A strict diet can help out too.



What kind of diet?


----------



## divadoll (Nov 9, 2011)

Like women with bigger arms, wear clothing that covers your arms.  You can add a bolero jacket to that dress to cover the arms (or a dress like that), off shoulder dresses will cover arms as well.   You can show off the shoulder and hide the arms at the same time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 10, 2011)

Yaaaa but iono ._."" I feel old or something if I wear it. XD I'm interested in the diets or excercises to make it smaller though! &lt;3 ;D Lol!


----------



## divadoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Your arms are not fat so diet is not going to make your arms smaller.  Bulk in muscle usually doesn't diminish except with atrophy.  You can try swimming or light repetitive weights.  Camouflage is pretty much your solution or the female hormones that Katana suggested before.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your arms are not fat so diet is not going to make your arms smaller.  Bulk in muscle usually doesn't diminish except with atrophy.  You can try swimming or light repetitive weights.  Camouflage is pretty much your solution or the female hormones that Katana suggested before.



However doesn't swimming make broader shoulders? And more toned arms? ._. Since my arms are toned already wouldn't they just get like... bigger toned? &gt;.&lt;


----------



## divadoll (Nov 10, 2011)

just trying to change the shape of those muscles.  Palates also give long muscles. It'd depend on your own physiology whether you tend to bulk up.  Talk to a personal trainer, maybe they can provide more help.  Diet is not going to change your shape if you already have lower body fat percentages anyways.  Somethings in life,  you are just going to have to work around or accept.  It isn't going to change.  Women work around their weaker assets and play up their stronger ones.  That's all anyone can do. 

Even if you dress like a girl, take female hormones, have surgery to change your physiology, you're genetics will still dictate the fact that you have XY chromosomes and will work towards that end always.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 10, 2011)

One main tip from drag queens (if you can watch RuPaul's Drag U) is to wear large pieces of jewelry, big hair, the highest heel you are comfortable in and bold makeup. I posted this in another thread.



> One of my favorite drag queens from RuPaul's Drag Race is Jujubee who is of Thai and Laotian ancestry. OMG, when in drag he looks very much like a she.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katana (Nov 11, 2011)

Pilates and Yoga are great for making leaner, longer muscles as opposed to bulking up.

Zadidolls recommendation of larger jewlery pieces and hair is good too.

Pilates and Yoga are great for making leaner, longer muscles as opposed to bulking up.

If you are serious about changing your appereance for good, horomones are the way to go. You should have doctor/patient confidentiality and therefore no one should be able to find out what medictaions you are on, including your parents.

The only other way for them to know you have started them again is if they find them. In that case you will need to do your best to keep them hidden.

Zadidolls recommendation of larger jewlery pieces and hair is good too.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One main tip from drag queens (if you can watch RuPaul's Drag U) is to wear large pieces of jewelry, big hair, the highest heel you are comfortable in and bold makeup. I posted this in another thread.



Most crossdressers, transgenders and transexuals, however *do not *want to look like a drag queen! The goal is to look passable as a female, not look like a man in drag. Drag queens are meant to look like men heavily done up in drag for entertainment and show purposes.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup. This is my goal! You totally know what I mean. Like I want to look like a completely normal looking (or cute) &lt;3 ;D Girl. And live life as that. If I looked like a boy.... well... Then I'd be super depressed but I'd rather live as a guy then other pplz viewing me as a boi in a drag ;l... So far I think I look like a boi in a drag.... I still need lots of help with my face T.T. And my arms. And hips. And boobs. Lol! But of course face is most important.


----------



## katana (Nov 12, 2011)

Well I am sure you will find all sorts of great tips and useful information here on our forums when it comes to applying makeup, different techniques and different products.

Full coverage foundation and concealor is a must.

The best thing to do for your body would be to try yoga and pilates. Whether at a class or at home. You can also run or jog for cardio and to burn calories without bulking up with weights.

As for boobs, well there are many websites online that list ways of achieving natural looking cleavage, or that sell artifical prostectics for underneath clothing. Having a little bit of extra skin/weight on your chest makes creating cleavage a lot easier.


----------



## nikkysheels (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL your crazy...you have a great shape.I would kill to have your body.I'm trans and have been on hormones for 3 years and they won't help reduce muscle mass.If your not very careful they will pack on the weight. The suggestion of yoga and pilates is a real good choice for building long lean muscle


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *nikkysheels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL your crazy...you have a great shape.I would kill to have your body.I'm trans and have been on hormones for 3 years and they won't help reduce muscle mass.If your not very careful they will pack on the weight. The suggestion of yoga and pilates is a real good choice for building long lean muscle


 Lol! ._. I hate my muscles. If people saw my back they would automatically assume its a boy.


----------



## nikkysheels (Nov 12, 2011)

Not all woman are tiny.There are big women(your not big) out there too.I hate to say it but most CD/TG people don't pass,I don't. Really it's more about your attitude and confidence and how you carry yourself.I'm 6'4" and over 200 lbs but when I open my mouth people love me.It's all about being normal not weird.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *nikkysheels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not all woman are tiny.There are big women(your not big) out there too.I hate to say it but most CD/TG people don't pass,I don't. Really it's more about your attitude and confidence and how you carry yourself.I'm 6'4" and over 200 lbs but when I open my mouth people love me.It's all about being normal not weird.



I know, and my attitude and personality is really girly. If it was night time, most people would think I'm a girl.


----------



## sara145wilson (Dec 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ChibiusaChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I have pretty big shoulders. I was still wondering if there was anyone that knew a method that could shrink it a bit? &gt;_&lt; Thanks!



If you want then their is one method for you and that is exercise......LOL


----------



## larrybrown06 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello,

 Ya i agree with sara exercise is he best way.Regular exercise plays a vital role in your life.......


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Dec 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *sara145wilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gifIf you want then their is one method for you and that is exercise......LOL
> 
> Lol!!... I think that's the one method that I did that made them bigger ;l


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Mar 7, 2012)

Well right now I'm trying a diet and eating less protein.

I read this article ---http://www.mensfitness.com/training/build-muscle/10-ways-lose-muscle.

Even though it says mensfitness, it's trying to tell you what to not do (which is to lose muscle).

I'm sooo following this guide.

Think it'll work?


----------



## divadoll (Mar 7, 2012)

Why don't you try it out and let us know.  
 



> Originally Posted by *ChibiusaChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well right now I'm trying a diet and eating less protein.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why don't you try it out and let us know.



I'm already trying it. I was just wondering if anyone had some experience or have knowledge about this. That's all.


----------



## divadoll (Mar 8, 2012)

Realistically, the demographics of this site is mostly 20-60yr old women.  Women want muscle tone but general don't gain bulk from exercise like men.


----------



## nikki ellis (Sep 8, 2012)

well you could arch your shoulder making your back look smaller, which involves standing up straight.. and who knows, if you do it a lot, it might actually shift your bones a bit and make your shoulderrs smaller


----------



## divadoll (Sep 8, 2012)

> well you could arch your shoulder making your back look smaller, which involves standing up straight.. and who knows, if you do it a lot, it might actually shift your bones a bit and make your shoulderrs smaller


 You can't shift bones that are a main part of your physical frame without causing bodily damage and subsequent pain!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 8, 2012)

There is no way to make bones "smaller" with any kind of exercise. Bones are part of your bodies' foundations and short of breaks or surgery..it's not going to shrink, unless you have osteoporosis. What you can do is work out, tone your muscles or work on posture to improve the appearance. Making bones smaller or shifting them equates to pain and damage because you'd be injuring yourself, as divadoll pointed out.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There is no way to make bones "smaller" with any kind of exercise. Bones are part of your bodies' foundations and short of breaks or surgery..it's not going to shrink, unless you have osteoporosis. What you can do is work out, tone your muscles or work on posture to improve the appearance. Making bones smaller or shifting them equates to pain and damage because you'd be injuring yourself, as divadoll pointed out.


Ummm the problem is that I'm a guy soooo meaning I would bulk then. ;l


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 8, 2012)

Your shoulders don't look overly large from that photo. Seems like you got some great advice already, with the yoga/Pilates exercises and makeup and accessories tips. If you're not doing heavy weights, but sticking to lighter exercises and activities, you won't bulk up as much. Toning isn't the same as bulking up. But, because you are a male, your body naturally produces more testosterone. Do you take hormones?


----------



## divadoll (Sep 8, 2012)

You are just going to have to make the best of what Mother Nature gave you.  What you are talking about muscle atrophy and that is not good for your body either.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 8, 2012)

I have big shoulders and I am a natural born female. You really can visually impact how you look by the clothes you wear... a lot. If I wear spaghetti straps I feel like godzilla. If I wear a little bit thicker straps on the same type of dress it looks completely different. You can also workout to lengthen your muscles instead of strengthen them. So you keep in shape without bulking up.

Judging from your picture you truly aren't overly bulky and I see no reason to make massive diet changes or anything. Eat healthy and definitely follow the tips from some of the drags. They have great ideas on how to minimize and maximize just in the right areas.


----------



## jlp0370 (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree with many of the comments and advice given here.  You really do look just fine already; confidence in your presentation is just as important as your figure.  I am a crossdresser too and I have to deal with similar challenges; I use some of the same techniques proposed such as camouflaging with effective types of clothing and, again, attitude in my presentation. It has worked for me for a long time.

Good luck and don't be too hard on yourself.  Enjoy your femininity and have fun!

Hugs,

Jen


----------

